# Wisper's Pregnancy&Foaling Thread!



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What color exactly is the stud? Because those are some wildly different colors you're throwing out there as potentials for the baby.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

He is a silver buckskin with spots, Wisper is a black tobiano. He has had a variety of babies. The ones(that I know of) were grulla, palomino tobiano, and bay with spots.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Do you know if Whisper is heterozygous (one copy) or homozygous (two copies) black? 

To have a palomino foal, the stud must be heterozygous black. However, if Whisper is homozygous black, chestnut isn't an option. If Whisper is heterozygous black, then in addition to chestnut, palomino is an option as well, given the stud's cream gene.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

I haven't tested her for color, want it to be more of a surprise.  Her first baby (not with me) was a bay tobiano and she was bred to a bay tobiano.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, that has the potential to be a colorful little foal. I hope everything goes just the way you plan.

It's going to be a really long year .... for you!


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Yeah, it will be!! But, I think the suspense is fun...unless I am actually going through it. Then I hate myself for saying that. &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

don't count your chickens before they hatch. what if your mare doesn't "take"? most folks don't start celebrating a pregnancy until they are pregnant.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

So you are sending her to a miniature who is only 9.6 hands high? wow that's tiny!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree with Tiny, you are jumping way ahead of yourself. The mare isn't even bred yet. 

What the heck is there to report on a mare's pregnancy? 

1. She was covered.
2. She was jscanned in foal at 14 days
3. She was scanned at 42 days. 
4. Then nothing until she gets Pneumobort K injection at 5,7 and 9months. 
5. Then foaling. 

Until the foal is born and there are pictures nothing to be interesting. 

Sorry, I understand you are excited at the idea of having a foal but to my way of thinking this is a thread that needs to wait.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh, I know. Not actually going to start with updates until she is covered and then it will be once in a while updates until she is like 300 days and then it will be over and over and over again.  Just wanted to see if people would actually want me to make a thread.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Ebonyisforme said:


> Oh, I know. Not actually going to start with updates until she is covered and then it will be once in a while updates until she is like 300 days and then it will be over and over and over again.  Just wanted to see if people would actually want me to make a thread.


Threads with months between updates become old threads and submitting a reply to a thread that is just one or two months since the last update will bring up a popup warning that the thread is old and warn against posting a reply. 

Break up the thread into several threads to share your joy and post pictures. About 1 week before the mare is sent to the stud start a breeding thread, ask advice (vet exams/vaccines/worming) and share pictures until she returns from the stud. 

Another thread for anticipating pregnancy check vet exam (maximum of a day or so before the ultrasound) with at least a current picture. 

During a confirmed pregnancy, start a new thread if problems or concerns arise, pictures if needed (concerning udder or anything else physical you are asking about). 

Then as foaling time approaches, start a foaling thread with lots of picture updates. 

This way no one has to read through months of updates, questions, concerns and random chatter before they get to a foal if all they were here for was foal pictures :wink:

Having separate threads throughout the process will also get a better response to any questions or concerns if there is a separate thread asking for help/advice.


And as a side note, you have agreed almost every time that you wouldn't breed to mini in previous threads. I think the only thread when you didn't care about how rideable the foal was and so wasn't effected by having a mini sire was the one where you basically wanted a pet to teach tricks to. I am assuming this stud you have your heart set on is the super cheap not so impressive appy mini you posted about deciding on with only one possibility for foal registration (I am guessing being able to be registered depends on if the foal doesn't exceed a certain height at maturity).


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks guys! So, apparently, the stud owner is selling her horses, so I will be bringing her to the stud end of this month/beginning of June so she can go before he sells.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

You might want to make sure the future owner will honor a foal guarantee or you will be throwing your money away if she doesn't take with the first breeding.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Good idea! Thanks!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Especially if the new owner decides to geld him.

Is this still the Iowa Falls mini? That you've said, multiple times, that you wouldn't breed to because of his size?


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

He is only 1 and 1/2 inches smaller than Wisper, and I am too nervous to breed her to anything over her height. :/


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Have you considered that breeding to something that small will NOT give you a pony large enough to ride? Are you willing to have a pony for trick training and driving only?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

I am completely okay with that. We have decided we are actually going to take her up this weekend. That way, she can stay a month and we still have time to take her back if she doesn't take. But, the stud owner is going to haul her to a vet for a pregnancy test for me so I will know whether or not she took before she even comes back.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

What are your new plans for the foal, then? Sorry, Ebony I'm just a little confused what you plan to do with your baby now that you wont have a kids' lesson horse...


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

alexischristina said:


> What are your new plans for the foal, then? Sorry, Ebony I'm just a little confused what you plan to do with your baby now that you wont have a kids' lesson horse...


Wisper isn't trained, so she isn't a lesson horse.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Ebonyisforme said:


> I am completely okay with that. We have decided we are actually going to take her up this weekend. That way, she can stay a month and we still have time to take her back if she doesn't take. But, the stud owner is going to haul her to a vet for a pregnancy test for me so I will know whether or not she took before she even comes back.


Do you know when her cycle is currently? If she came out of her heat right before you take her to the stallion, you won't have a pregnancy check before she returns in a month. Is there a live foal guarantee? What is included in the guarantee if there is one and would it be carried over to the next owner? I ask because breeding isn't all rainbows and butterflies, early loss of foal is very common in horses, late loss of foal is less common but does happen and then there is always a risk that a full term foal doesn't have a happy ending. All those are reasons why stallion owners frequently offer a live foal guarantee. As for the stallion's height, it has little to no effect on how tall the foal grows inside your mare. As a test on this, a mini mare was once bred via AI to a draft stallion, no complications occurred. Another forum member shared a story about a mini mare who was live covered by a thoroughbred stallion (mare escaped her pasture and got into the pasture with the stallion and they somehow worked it out themselves) and had her foal just fine. The foal's growth just goes very rapid AFTER birth and can be as tall as mom by weaning time.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh wow! That's crazy! I don't think my mom would let me breed to a bigger one though!!


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Roman said:


> Wisper isn't trained, so she isn't a lesson horse.


OP's original intention for the foal was to raise and train it as a kids' lesson horse. Not Wisper. Now that she's breeding to something SMALLER than Wisper, chances are she's not going to get what she wanted in the first place.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

I didn't necessarily want a lesson pony, just something I could lead kids around on, and I'm pretty sure a little 3 or 4 year old will be fine. Anyway, I could look, I had another thread when she went into heat, I just don't know specific days but they are in that thread.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

you cant lead a 2 year old around on a mini. their spines are not meant to have any weight in them.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

What you're breeding will only be suited for driving and in hand work. It will not be genetically disposed to carry ANY weight. Fact of life. 

Also be sure to get your mare checked by a vet before breeding, you do NOT want to expose the stud to any bugs she might have. I speak from experience when I say that will lead to a lawsuit (on your end make sure the stud has been checked as well). Then make sure to get a live foal guarantee.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

*Wisper's early pregnancy*

Wisper was mounted a couple times yesterday and owner is going to try again today. Finally went into heat!!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

What are your plans for this foal? Please ensure that the woman who is breeding your mare gets her checked for twins early enough that you can pinch one off if necessary. 

Also, while your waiting for the foal, get a foaling kit together with all the essential things your going to need, tack your vet's number someplace handy in case their is an emergency and make sure you have all the things your going to need just in case cleaned and put away.

No chance you will get a dwarf is there?


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Trick pony and maybe maybe for kid pony rides. Yup, no chance of dwarf!!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

You cannot ride a mini horse. Even if you are a child. So it being a kids riding pony isn't going work.

Quick question, how do you know there isn't a chance of a dwarf? Breeding, height?

Good luck..


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

1, mini of part mini, cant be ridden. cant handle WEIGHT on its back, so put a 3-4 year old kind on it and you might have a crippled pony/mini. as for dwarfism, its a genetic thing. just because the sire dose not have it, dose not mean he carries it (unless tested for it). so there is still a chance.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I know this is very exciting for you.

Best of luck!


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Well....Wisper isn't even a mini and the stud has had a bunch of babies and none of them show any signs of dwarfism.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Ebonyisforme said:


> Well....Wisper isn't even a mini and the stud has had a bunch of babies and none of them show any signs of dwarfism.


Doesn't matter that she isn't a mini, he is a mini. I also think he is at the very top end of the allowed height and so if the baby matures beyond that, no registration (two horses of the same size are capable of producing a much taller offspring which is why mini registration doesn't give full papers until they are measured at maturity). A half mini half pony will be as rideable as any other mini, their back won't be built to carry any more weight than a small empty saddle, no passenger. Dwarfism cannot be cleared out without testing as a possibility unless the stallion has sired 50 or more foals and non of them are dwarfs.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Ebony, random question... Your mare's name is Wisper. Where does that come from? I did a google search and found that it is a name of a river in Germany. Or is it a misspelled version of Whisper? I am just curious about the origin of her name


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

It really isn't even that a mini's back is weaker than that of any other breed. I'm not sure where people get that. It's that minis are so _small_ that it's a problem. Also because they are purposely bred to be built like hotblooded horses (specifically arabians, tbs, etc) and thus they are very, very light boned. A 36" inch tall mini is going to be too light boned to carry anything significant. A 36" true shetland pony (NOT American Shetland) has thick, dense bones, a short, sturdy back, etc. It is much more likely to be able to handle a child on its back. A properly built mini has just as strong of a back as any horse, but that is relative to its size and build. If it was sized up to and suddenly became 15hh, you'd never find anything about its back that is weaker than that of its riding horse counterpart.

But there is the issue of the fact that so many minis are poorly bred, and have conformation faults that make any horse not safe to ride. An example, a very straight or even roached back. SUPER common in minis because people cross them haphazardly with other horses who have this fault in their gene pool. Another example, bad legs. So, so many minis have HORRIBLE legs that make them iffy for any kind of work at all.

An average miniature horse is 36" inches or shorter. Most are shorted. Occasionally you find one a bit taller, if it is not registered. A 36" horse should weigh no more than 300 lbs. That means it can only carry about 60 lbs, including the 10 lb saddle and pad, which must be fitted properly, and only if it has the right conformation. 

IMO if you wanted a riding pony, you should have crossed Wisper with a taller stallion, not a shorter stallion. A heavy boned 40"+ pony would probably be just fine for riding. We had a shetland x mini that we used for leadline for toddlers at a therapy farm where I volunteered. He was a dense as could be (but not fat) and 42" tall. I had no problem putting a 3 or 4 year old on him. But a 3 or 4 year old can not ride by his or herself. So he was not a lesson pony, he was a "my child loves horses but it way too young to control a 1000 lb animal so let's stick him on this tiny fluffy thing" horse.

Registration was never an option anyways because you can't register a half mini anywhere. So in that regard it doesn't matter. 

I wish you luck with Wisper and your foal, but I would not plan on kids riding it. Train it to drive when it is 4 years old or so. That's something that, unless it is exceptionally poorly built, it should be able to handle. 

Really watch her when it's foaling time, small ponies and minis are notorious for foaling problems because of pelvis size and the size of the babies head. If you can invest in a camera that'd be best. 

Have fun and be careful. So much can go wrong with foaling but it doesn't have to. Not everyone agrees with you breeding her but what's done is done, and it IS your mare in the end. I wish you the very best of luck both with your mare and your foal. I'll never want a baby of my own again (you have no idea how much work they are til you have a foal, then a yearling....ugh) but it is a valuable experience, for sure.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

SunnyDraco, I have no idea of how her name came about, she was registered before I got her. Her full name is Desert Winds Wisper so I am thinking just misspelled. :lol:

I am planning on buying a camera and hooking it up to the tv that people walk past dozens of times a day. I'm paranoid. My mom keeps telling me to stop worrying, but that's not going to happen until the baby is 4 months old.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Ebonyisforme said:


> My mom keeps telling me to stop worrying, but that's not going to happen until the baby is 4 months old.


Lol why 4 months? I left my 6 month old filly in the pasture for an hour and came out to a torn to the bone face. Luckily, I have the "Bank of Elsa" savings account because that was not a cheap vet bill. I would advise you start saving because foals are super accident prone. My girl has come in with all sorts of cuts and scrapes. So far, just the one was serious.

So , I've read through this thread and I'm just curious - what if Wisper doesn't catch and the stallion moves away? Some mares, especially if they're on the older end, take several heat cycles to catch.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

4 months just because that's when I would start weaning and start relaxing a bit more. I know that they can get hurt at any age. That is why I moved her dates up so she will come back, I will have time to get a pregnancy test done and then send her back up if she didn't take. I guess if the owner sells without telling me I will have to find another stud!


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I had a foal at three months cut her leg on fencing badly enough to end her career. My gelding cut himself on fencing at seven months and was moved from the field to the barn so we could treat him and get manners on him. Horses are accident prone. Than again, this whole situation is sort of cart before the horse.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^Yup I know several. One I know well was lucky enough to be broodmare sound and top quality so that was her "job" others are not so lucky.

Ebony, if you are this worried now I'm a little concerned because it will NOT get better.

Asking my vet about one of my "special" breeding ewes being breeding sound and her response "well if she's special I'll always say don't, regardless. You have no idea how many kids I've talked out of breeding their special horses because they want a baby." (This is a breeding operation though so we left it at the real answer "see how she is when it comes time" though I COMPLETELY agree with her sentiment!!)

So take a BIG breath now, you haven't even started yet. One step at a time and do know what you're getting into and have a plan for the future and the "what ifs". Hooking a camera up to the TV is a good idea.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Yeah, I just try not to think about what "could" happen because even though it's rare, it's scary. And worrying that much can't change anything.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Don't worry but do plan and be aware. Blocking it out isn't good either


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Wisper is coming home on the 7th of June!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Didn't realize you'd sent her out.. I'm sure you'll be glad to have her home!


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh, haha. Yeah, she will have been gone a month on June 7th! The first couple days she was teased and then they finally got him to breed her because she went into heat. Went out of heat a couple days later so we are thinking she took but keeping her there to see if she goes back in again.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

So...Wisper came back into heat and was handbred and went out 2 days later. I didn't even know that she came back until she was out again.  We are still going to pick her up because at this point I don't care whether or not she is pregnant because I don't want 2 pregnant horses if Lizzie happens to be.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

None of that makes any sense. Are you going to get back the stud fee if she's not pregnant? And are you going to get Lizzie vet checked? Considering you said you'd get Wisper an ultrasound every month :neutral:


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

So I am guessing that you didn't pick her up on the 7th as planned because it is now the 10th


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, Lizzie gets a vet check if her WeeFoal pregnancy test comes back positive. We had to wait another week for picking up because things came up. Sorry, I forgot to update on that. She gets picked up on the 13th.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Ebonyisforme said:


> Yes, Lizzie gets a vet check if her WeeFoal pregnancy test comes back positive. We had to wait another week for picking up because things came up. Sorry, I forgot to update on that. She gets picked up on the 13th.


Weefoal pregnancy tests have a large margin of error as the hormones they test for change dramatically depending on what part of a pregnancy the mare is at, that is if you can even catch the pee :wink:


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Why don't you get a pee sample and send it to your vet? Then he/she can tell, or else send it to lab if that's what they do, and you will know 100% instead of trusting something that, as SunnyDraco said, may not work.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Or you could just call the vet.


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

EliRose said:


> Or you could just call the vet.


Good suggestion


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I would not waste my time and energy sending off a sample.....just get the vet to come palpate her. My vet only charges $25 to do that, plus farm call, and $10 to tranquilize, if he doesn't know the mare. Then you KNOW.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Rainaisabelle said:


> Good suggestion


Great. Thanks for making me choke on my coffee in public :lol:


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

EliRose said:


> Rainaisabelle said:
> 
> 
> > Good suggestion
> ...


You're welcome


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Many vets won't palpate a tiny pony. Too risky. Lizzy can be palpate though.


----------



## Roanwatch (Apr 1, 2014)

Uh was the other mare suppose to be bred? I am confused.. are you actually ready and up to breeding horses, and dealing with the possibilities that may happen? Have you done all of the genetic tests, such as for overo and dwarfism?


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Roanwatch said:


> Uh was the other mare suppose to be bred? I am confused.. are you actually ready and up to breeding horses, and dealing with the possibilities that may happen? Have you done all of the genetic tests, such as for overo and dwarfism?


She's breeding the mini. Her newest horse might be bred (hopefully not) because the owner said a stallion was with her for a bit, jumped the fence or something. I doubt she's done any tests and is just guessing on no dwarfism for the mini because the stallion is some height or breed.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Whisper isn't a mini, she's pony sized. The stud was a mini.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

What happened to the title of this thread? LOL

Anyways, Wisper is a pony who has been intentionally covered on two heat cycles and might be pregnant. The new horse might be pregnant as well due to the previous owner not keeping intact colts seperate and needs an internal vet check so the OP knows what care/shots/etc to give if she is pregnant.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Okay. On the 30th, they are both going in for ultrasounds.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

SunnyDraco said:


> What happened to the title of this thread? LOL
> 
> Anyways, Wisper is a pony who has been intentionally covered on two heat cycles and might be pregnant. The new horse might be pregnant as well due to the previous owner not keeping intact colts seperate and needs an internal vet check so the OP knows what care/shots/etc to give if she is pregnant.



I hope my edit fixed the title. not sure what that was alla bout.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Haha, it is Wisper, but I don't care. You can just leave it.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Ebonyisforme said:


> Haha, it is Wisper, but I don't care. You can just leave it.


You don't have to spell it the way it was spelled/misspelled on the registration papers... Barn names are wonderful like that. I met a horse registered as Streaking Pitchfork (APHA sorrel tobiano mare if you want to look it up LOL) and her owner called her Snort.... A filly I helped name for registration and barn name who was born in 1996 was registered as KT Elizabeth, the K represented her sire, Kal Niga, the T represented the barn name of her granddam Teakis, and the Elizabeth was because she was born on my cousin Elizabeth's birthday. Guess what we called her? She has always been called and had her name spelled, even to this day, as Katie... Even though in her registration papers it is spelled as "KT" not "Katie".


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

SunnyDraco said:


> You don't have to spell it the way it was spelled/misspelled on the registration papers... Barn names are wonderful like that. I met a horse registered as Streaking Pitchfork (APHA sorrel tobiano mare if you want to look it up LOL) and her owner called her Snort.... A filly I helped name for registration and barn name who was born in 1996 was registered as KT Elizabeth, the K represented her sire, Kal Niga, the T represented the barn name of her granddam Teakis, and the Elizabeth was because she was born on my cousin Elizabeth's birthday. Guess what we called her? She has always been called and had her name spelled, even to this day, as Katie... Even though in her registration papers it is spelled as "KT" not "Katie".


Giggling a little . . . My name's Elizabeth, I was born in '96, and I have a sister Cate. Funny!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Ebonyisforme said:


> Haha, it is Wisper, but I don't care. You can just leave it.



I am sorry!!! I jumped to conclusions, assuming the name used the correct spelling of the word, "whisterp". I shall now edit it to reflect this.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I thought I read in the other thread the appointment was for the 23rd. Did I miss something?


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Yeah, I called to schedule and they told me the 23rd. I got off the phone to check with mom that it would be okay on the 23rd and when I called back, they said that the 30th would be the soonest. :/ But, they do ultrasounds on ponies as well, so I am super excited about that!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

SunnyDraco said:


> You don't have to spell it the way it was spelled/misspelled on the registration papers... Barn names are wonderful like that. I met a horse registered as Streaking Pitchfork (APHA sorrel tobiano mare if you want to look it up LOL) and her owner called her Snort.... A filly I helped name for registration and barn name who was born in 1996 was registered as KT Elizabeth, the K represented her sire, Kal Niga, the T represented the barn name of her granddam Teakis, and the Elizabeth was because she was born on my cousin Elizabeth's birthday. Guess what we called her? She has always been called and had her name spelled, even to this day, as Katie... Even though in her registration papers it is spelled as "KT" not "Katie".


It's funny, my sister's 31 year old Arabian mare is registered as "Artic Frost". It always drove me nuts that they mispelled Arctic! We call her Tikki at any rate, so it doesn't really matter. I'm just a stickler for spelling and grammar.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

https://sv-se.facebook.com/pages/Artic-Arabians/197193283740232

Often these things are done intentionally.

I remember riding "Forrce" (not sure on official name) was sired by "Orr" all of his siblings had similar names.

(Same farm also had an old mare named Tika )


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Maybe they spelled Wisper that way on purpose as a play on words. As in she just a little wisp of a horse or something.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

That's what I am guessing, Lori, haha. I didn't register her, just went along with it. It used to bug me really bad but now it doesn't. **Update to the vet trip** So... at 8:00 I am bringing my female cat in to get spayed and then at 1:00 I am bringing in Lizzie and Wisper and picking up KitKat (my cat) so it is just going to be a mass vet trip, haha. I have been meaning to get KitKat spayed for a long time and just haven't gotten around to it. But..she is in heat right now and it's driving me crazy. She moans and moans and growls and kneads and rolls and sprays.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^That alone is a reason to spay your cat!


----------



## Fraido (Nov 26, 2014)

I've never had a female cat spray... ._.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

mine acts liek she is spraying though she never has lol. sadly i took mine to a spay clinic and they uhh didnt get it all out or something. she dose not go into head but she is one squarrly kitty but i love her anyway. we have a nuterd boy who "sprays". he thinks he is spraying and he just kinda pittles. sigh i LOVE my cats... at least the blind one's only issues are being to adventurous for her britches and trying to clime the back of chairs causing them to fall over...


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Fraido said:


> I've never had a female cat spray... ._.



I used to raise and show Abyssinian cats. Yes, un-altered females will spray. It's how they advertise.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Yeah, I am ready for her to lose those "wonderful" qualities.  She peed on my sisters' pillow last night because, you know, that 8 week old kitten I was pet sitting totally knew alllll about it.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Are either of them pregnant??


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Don't know yet. 30th is their appointment. And...frustration of the day...I have been trying for a week to catch some urine from Lizzie for a WeeFoal test (would still bring her in just in case) and today I took her out to graze, she squatted down and started peeing, I was scrambling trying to find something to catch it in and couldn't find anything.  It was the worst thing.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Ebonyisforme said:


> Don't know yet. 30th is their appointment. And...frustration of the day...I have been trying for a week to catch some urine from Lizzie for a WeeFoal test (would still bring her in just in case) and today I took her out to graze, she squatted down and started peeing, I was scrambling trying to find something to catch it in and couldn't find anything.  It was the worst thing.


And that is part of the reason at home horse pregnancy tests are not very popular, mares are really good at peeing when you can't do anything or even stop and hold it longer if you are coming around their back end... And without a cover date, you don't know if your pregnancy test will look for the right hormones for accuracy


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Honestly why are you even bothering at this point? You have a vet appointment. Get her palpated/US'd.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Ebonyisforme said:


> That's what I am guessing, Lori, haha. I didn't register her, just went along with it. It used to bug me really bad but now it doesn't. **Update to the vet trip** So... at 8:00 I am bringing my female cat in to get spayed and then at 1:00 I am bringing in Lizzie and Wisper and picking up KitKat (my cat) so it is just going to be a mass vet trip, haha. I have been meaning to get KitKat spayed for a long time and just haven't gotten around to it. But..she is in heat right now and it's driving me crazy. She moans and moans and growls and kneads and rolls and sprays.


Sorry, I thought this post meant you had moved it up !


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

No, that was for the 30th. Yeah, I just wanted to use the pregnancy test so maybe I have an idea since I still have to wait 7 more days.  I was moving pipe in the pasture today and the started peeing. I picked up something and started going over there but by the time I got over there she was done.


----------

